# BellFab or LoneStarGrillz



## Bigpappa1 (Jul 3, 2019)

I could use some help here.  I am looking at buying my first offset stick burner.  I found my way to Bellfab through various searches, and he seems to have a really great following.  I am certainly very interested.  His price point and sturdiness of material are definitely great, and it sounds like people love his pits.  I have encountered a bit of an issue when I look at photos, though.  I grew up a carpenter's son, and he taught me to build.  I spent a lot of my time as a kid working on our house, both rough and finish carpentry.  When I see pics of pits, I keep seeing things that aren't square or level.  I noticed in one pic that a 2nd tier shelf was a great deal higher on one end than the other.  On a couple others, the warming box or vertical box portion was not square and the racks inside it were not level or even.  I would like to think that these are just optical illusions.  Can any owners chime in on that?  I know that at his price point you aren't going to get the fit and finish of LSG, and I can live with that.  What I don't think I could live with is a unit that had crooked parts or components on it.  That would probably drive me batty.  I can provide a picture if anyone would like, but I would much rather just get some owners' feedback.  I am not intending to give Craig any bad press by putting out a picture that could be inaccurate or something.  I would really rather just hear from owners who and either tell me that I'll get what I pay for, or dispel my misconceptions.  

I have also looked at LoneStarGrillz.  I really like what he has done with the 20" models.  It's less space, but his fit and finish is awesome.  I would love to see one of those in my backyard.  Plus that cross flow thing he has going on looks really nice.  Does anyone have any thoughts on this whole bag of muck?  Bellfab owners, I would really love to hear from you.


----------



## JC in GB (Jul 3, 2019)

I looked at the Bellfab product pictures and it looks like the racks are aligned properly.  Working on something that is out of square is a pain in the A$$ I can't imagine someone would manufacture something that way.  I would guess that it is an optical illusion.  Pics of my smoker look like the racks are tilted too but they are straight and true.

All that said, I know little to nothing of stick burners.  Hope you get a good unit and post some pics of great food you have expertly prepared.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 3, 2019)

I would have to think optical illusion. If the smoker was  <$300 and came from Lowes, then maybe. I would be comfortable with either hand manufactured smoker...JJ


----------



## jcanitz (Jul 3, 2019)

I purchased a bellfab last week, and everything is straight. I have done three cooks on it so far, and it cooks great. Holds heat very well. As far as cosmetics go the LSG is going to look better. I went with the bellfab, because of the $1000 difference.


----------



## Co4ch D4ve (Jul 3, 2019)

I have a LoneStarGrill 24”x48” and love it. It heats up fast and holds heat and smoke very well. I really like the grill/griddle feature on top of the firebox. The fit and finish is awesome. Here is a photo.  If you need anymore info or photos I can post.


----------



## Bigpappa1 (Jul 4, 2019)

Thank you everyone for your replies, I really appreciate it.  I had to assume that what I was seeing were just photo anomalies, and you’ve proven that assumption right.  Truth be told, I would really love to have a LSG but I just don’t know that I could afford it, to say nothing of the shipping to Iowa.  At least with Bellfab, it’s not THAT along of a trip to go get it.  I know they can be shipped but I’ve been shipping things like this forever.  One god we trust, not so much the guys running the guys running the forklifts at the shipping hubs.  Thank you all again, I really do appreciate it!


----------

